# 2004 Nissan Sentra SE-R Spec V Rear Brakes HELP



## knuckle456 (Sep 21, 2018)

I am trying to replace the rear brakes on my 04 Sentra SE-R Spec V. The problem is that my pads and rotors are not flush. My pads stick over the rotor almost 3/8". I have gone to O'riley auto, autozone, and NAPA. I have tried new pads, rotors, (the rotors are the same size as the ones I got from a dealer) and brackets. I just ordered Cardone 19-B2627A and Cardone 19B2626A only to find these are doing the same problem as everyone else. I am ready to throw in the towel and send it to a mechanic for something so simple. Any help on where I can get the correct parts that would be great!


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Have you compared the physical dimensions between your original rotors/pads with the new ones. What difference in rotor diameter did you measure. I got on to the rockauto.com web site and noticed there appeared to be two different diameters; one measures to around 10.1" while the other one measures to around 10.9". I didn't do any further research but it's something for you to resolve.


----------

